# LED Bildschirm 27 Zoll



## Xayfer (26. Juni 2011)

Hey,
und zwar möchte ich mir ein 27 Zoll Monitor kaufen, am besten LED
nun hab ich hier 2 interessante Angebote gefunden.
Samsung SyncMaster S27A350H 68,5 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

LG E2750V-PN 68,5 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

beide von den Spezifikationen gleich, soweit ich nichts übersehn habe.

Der Samsung ist nun mal billiger...sind die beiden Monitore in etwa gleich gut oder gibt es noch bessere Alternativen?

Grüße


----------



## narcosubs (26. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich stand vor kurzem vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung und hab mich für diesen entschieden:

ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Habe den Kauf bislang nicht bereut: keine Schlieren, super Farben und Kontrast.
Gruss,
Christian


----------



## GuMa (26. Juni 2011)

Xayfer schrieb:


> Der Samsung ist nun mal billiger...sind die beiden Monitore in etwa gleich gut oder gibt es noch bessere Alternativen?
> 
> Grüße


 

Samsung S27A550H Review glaube der neue led von samsung is nit jut


----------



## Xayfer (26. Juni 2011)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Hi, ich stand vor kurzem vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung und hab mich für diesen entschieden:
> 
> ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir noch sagen, warum es letztenendlich ein Asus wurde? 


Danke dafür erst mal, hätte den Samsung fast gekauft


----------



## narcosubs (26. Juni 2011)

Der hatte im letzten PCGH-Test gute Bewertungen, und einige User hier im Forum waren auch zufrieden damit.
Darüber hinaus find ich den optisch ansprechender (eben recht schlicht ohne Design-Schnickschnack) als z.B den Samsung 2770FH, den ich damals in der engeren Wahl hatte.
Den S27A350H gabs damals noch nicht; ich meine aber auch, gelesen zu habe, daß der nicht so dolle sei, was die Gametauglichkeit angeht.
Zu dem LG kann ich leider gar nichts sagen, der ist wohl völlig an mir vorbei gegangen.
Gruss,
Christian


----------



## GuMa (26. Juni 2011)

sitze auch seit paar tagen an verschiedenen monitor reviews.. und ich glaube ich nehme auch den asus 278Q...


----------



## Xayfer (26. Juni 2011)

Jop, habe ihn mir auch soeben bestellt, nachdem ich noch mehrere Reviews gelesen habe. Scheint der beste Monitor für das Geld zu sein.

kann ich eigentlich auch nen Receiver ( HRS 8520 ) an den Monitor anschließen um fernzusehn?


----------



## McGumble (27. Juni 2011)

ja kannst du!

I/O Ports*Signal Input : *HDMI ,D-Sub,DisplayPort,DVI-D
*PC Audio Input :* 3.5mm Mini-Jack
*AV Audio Input :* HDMI 
*Earphone jack :* 3.5mm Mini-Jack
nachzuschlagen auf: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Display- ASUS VE278Q


----------



## narcosubs (27. Juni 2011)

Ja, die Anschlussvielfalt ist auch noch ein Vorteil.


----------



## Blutstoff (28. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es mit dem: PRAD | Testbericht Acer B273HLOymidh


----------



## Abufaso (3. Juli 2011)

Der Asus hat auch die DisplayPort Schnittstelle, er ist also recht zukunftssicher.


----------

